# Integrity of steel roof deck



## boilerup73 (Apr 4, 2019)

I wanted to obtain some professional opinions from a few seasoned/experienced roofers out there regarding the integrity of a metal deck I recently inspected/observed (refer to attached photos) and its adverse effect upon performance, if any, now and in years to come pertaining to a fully adhered mechanically attached single-ply EPDM roof recover. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

There's only so much you can see in photos - I'd get someone else on site before you proceed


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Definitely inclined to agree on this


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

I would have this one checked out by a professional before you do anything else with it. There are some potential issues that could be visible here, but it's not really possible to do an accurate diagnosis without taking an up-close look at it. So, I'd have a qualified contractor check it out.


----------

